# Grad Schools (East Coast)



## MattKance (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone willing to share their thoughts and/or advice about Graduate Film Schools from the East Coast?


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 18, 2011)

Please combine both your topics into 1 and delete the other one.
It's not really nice to toss out extremely generic questions without asking for specific answers.

That being said, your question would need to be answered with more questions:
What emphasis are you looking at?
What film making style are you interested in?
What is your budget?
How long do you plan to study?
Is there a specific place that you are interested in as well?

These are some that come off the top of my head based on your question.


----------



## MattKance (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry for such a generic question, but to follow up on your questions: I would have to say that the budget does not really matter at this point, I plan to study for about 4 years, I'm looking into writing and directing, and I would prefer to study anywhere on the east or west coast.


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 19, 2011)

as far as I know, the majority of all graduate film programs are maximum 3 years.
I also need you to answer if your filmmaking style is more mainstream or independent.

general rule of thumb: West coast = mainstream. East coast - independent.

i'll help you out as I get more answers


----------



## MattKance (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm definitely more mainstream.

Thanks bro


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 19, 2011)

Usually, I would suggest look more for west coast school. East coast schools are more geared towards independent film types.

now in terms of directing and screenwriting, it is not really in my area of knowledge, but take a look around the graduate forums on each of the school. there's quite a bit of information for you to peruse through with more information that i can provide you. 
take a few hours if you can and comb through a few of the grad school forums.


----------

